
Why is the certificate for Wi-Free displayed as being “unsecure”? - acqq
https://support-en.upc-cablecom.ch/app/answers/detail/a_id/9949/~/certificate-for-wi-free
======
acqq
"The security of our Wi-Free service is very important to us"

but

"Some devices which use Apple OS and iOS software display a warning stating
that _it is an untrusted certificate_. You can accept this certificate without
having any concerns."

Seems like a nice way to deliver your own untrusted certificates to the users
of UPC Wi-Free. And "some which" here means "all which."

Also:

[https://support-en.upc-
cablecom.ch/app/answers/detail/a_id/1...](https://support-en.upc-
cablecom.ch/app/answers/detail/a_id/11900)

------
mchahn
You can trust we give you security because we say so.

